# مطلوب تجهيز سكر برزيلي 45



## aaaaa (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مطلوب شركات او وكلاء او مؤسسات كبيرة لتجهيز سكر برازيلي درجة اولا 45 
يوجد عقد تجهيز سكر برازيلي 45 كميات كبيرة والسعر مغري 
سيكون العقد باسم الشركة المجهزة ونوع العقد ( cif) التسليم الى ميناء ام قصر والفحص في العراق وبعد انتهاء الفحص تسدد (90%) من القيمة 
التعاقد مع وزارة التجارة العراقية باسم الشركة المجهزة ونحن نشارك بالامر ولنا نسبة 
نرجو عدم تضيع وقتنا والجدية والصدق التفاصيل المهمة ذكرتها اذا كان احد لديه استعداد لتجهيز نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال 

[email protected]
009647703001749


----------

